# Killing a healthy tree



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

How do you kill a healthy tree stump that just keeps growing back?

It's a Eucalyptus.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Hi Peter, A friend of mine burnt one down into the root system. It burnt for days. It was a huge old sick tree, and the whole thing was a mixture of eerie and awesome. I sat by it in the wee hours of the night....the ground glowing. It made me sad


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

The trick is to damage the stump as much as possible to let in natural and added fungi. 
(could be fun with a eucalyptus)

This article is not to bad. 
http://www.essortment.com/home/killtreestump_szmy.htm

There are also more commercial methods such as a stub removing machine. These are not cheap but no harm in getting a quote as it can easily be the most economical option.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Drill a bunch of holes into the stump, fill with with kerosene, light it up.  Black powder is even quicker! 

Actually, there are a number of chemical products that you drill holes and add to eat away the stump.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

BanditFlyer said:


> How do you kill a healthy tree stump that just keeps growing back?
> 
> It's a Eucalyptus.


Large explosives. 

or a great big machine to take out the stump.

other wise you just peck away at it


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

wacor said:


> Large explosives.
> 
> or a great big machine to take out the stump.
> 
> other wise you just peck away at it


Mommie and Daddie don't want me playing with firecrackers anymore. They've been pretty adament about that since high school when the toilets in the principles office all turned into bedets(sp?) due to some help from an m-80.

So I guess it's back to the axe. :down:


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

BanditFlyer said:


> Mommie and Daddie don't want me playing with firecrackers anymore. They've been pretty adament about that since high school when the toilets in the principles office all turned into bedets(sp?) due to some help from an m-80.
> 
> So I guess it's back to the axe. :down:


Firecrackers?? 

Think bigger.

I got a two part explosive that is stronger than a stick of dynamite. 

Instant fire pit.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a can of black powder for muzzle loaders. I can tell you that if you use 8 pounds of black powder under a stump 2 foot in diameter that it will go 20-30 feet in the air, and that's from actual experience!  It will also spray everything within 100 feet or so with dirt and rocks!


----------



## JRWalker (May 21, 2007)

JohnWill, that is awsome...8 pounds of black powder!! You could always try digging around the root, hooking a chain around it and pulling it out with a truck or tractor. One thing that I have done is rented a stump grinder for pines. But on the same token blowing stuff up is always worthwhile.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I was much younger then. Turns out that probably about a pound of black powder was more than required, but I didn't know!


----------



## mcslimg (Jul 15, 2007)

i find that i must be the negative nancy here.


blowing up stuff is awesome! but what would the local government say? hahahha

can you say jail?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I would be considered a terrorist now if I did the stuff that I did when I was young. I didn't destroy anyone's property, but I sure liked things that went BANG!  Kids are so protected nowadays (_for a good reason I might add_), but it was fun to be footloose and fancy free.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

So we're stuck with a big boom or an axe?

The thing about the fungus is that we don't want it spreading to other eucalypti, of which there are plenty near it.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

BanditFlyer said:


> So we're stuck with a big boom or an axe?
> 
> The thing about the fungus is that we don't want it spreading to other eucalypti, of which there are plenty near it.


I haven't done this...but I heard someone saying the other day that BBQ coals will get rid of a stump. I should have asked, because it seems to me it would take a heck of a lot of coals and time to make that happen. Good luck-


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

get a large drill bit and drill a bunch of holes in and around the stump.

then get some industrial vegitation killer and pour it down the holes. I picked up some stuff for at work that would do the trick i think. it is what they use around railroad tracks. if i can remember i will get you the name on it.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

Stump Grinder? Or am I just being silly here.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Tstright said:


> Stump Grinder? Or am I just being silly here.


No you are not being silly but I think Bandit was looking for a way to do it himself.

and if this thing is at all like a type of maple my brother had then the roots near the surface will start to sprout.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

BanditFlyer said:


> So we're stuck with a big boom or an axe?
> 
> The thing about the fungus is that we don't want it spreading to other eucalypti, of which there are plenty near it.


I think the stump killer that you can buy locally at garden supply stores has to be put into holes in the stump, and it's not something that spreads to other healthy growing trees. Of course, there's also the drilling and kerosene solution to burn it out.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

wacor said:


> No you are not being silly but I think Bandit was looking for a way to do it himself.
> 
> and if this thing is at all like a type of maple my brother had then the roots near the surface will start to sprout.


You know you can rent them from the local rental place.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

wacor said:


> get a large drill bit and drill a bunch of holes in and around the stump.
> 
> then get some industrial vegitation killer and pour it down the holes. I picked up some stuff for at work that would do the trick i think. it is what they use around railroad tracks. if i can remember i will get you the name on it.


Cool, thanks!


Tstright said:


> Stump Grinder? Or am I just being silly here.


I wanted something on the cheap. Preferably with tools or chemicals we already have - floor stripper? Wax?


JohnWill said:


> I think the stump killer that you can buy locally at garden supply stores has to be put into holes in the stump, and it's not something that spreads to other healthy growing trees. Of course, there's also the drilling and kerosene solution to burn it out.


That reminds me, the reason we wanted to get rid of the stump was to put a palm tree seedling in it's place. So Wacor and JohnWill, the chemicals you were talking about - I'm guessing if we make sure they only go into the tree and not the soil, the soil should be ok for replanting?

I have some diesel fuel that we weren't going to use for anything. I'll look into that, thanks! :up:


Tstright said:


> You know you can rent them from the local rental place.


Cool! That's definitely worth looking into(and it might give me a safer use for that extra diesel #2 than to burn out the stump  )


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the stump grinder will be a gasoline powered device.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> I think the stump grinder will be a gasoline powered device.


And a lot better than pouring random chemicals on/in the stump.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I think the stump grinder will be a gasoline powered device.


Dang! Ahh well, I guess that just gives me an excuse to play with fire.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Tstright said:


> And a lot better than pouring random chemicals on/in the stump.


nothing random about the chemicals. there are chosen for what their intended purpose.

the chemicals i referred to Bandit will kill anything in the near vicinity. they are very effective and you could have troubles replanting there if you don't wait a year or more i would suspect.

they did not even want to sell them to me and 2 years ago would not apply it to our yard at work. seems if it rains not long after the chemical can be spread and one can kill more than desired.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

wacor said:


> nothing random about the chemicals. there are chosen for what their intended purpose.
> 
> the chemicals i referred to Bandit will kill anything in the near vicinity. they are very effective and you could have troubles replanting there if you don't wait a year or more i would suspect.
> 
> they did not even want to sell them to me and 2 years ago would not apply it to our yard at work. seems if it rains not long after the chemical can be spread and one can kill more than desired.


Sounds like something better left to the Pros....


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Tstright said:


> Sounds like something better left to the Pros....


not really

just need to follow the directions, watch the weather and use common sense.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

wacor said:


> not really
> 
> just need to follow the directions, watch the weather and use *common sense*.


Cool...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The fire is easily contained, and doesn't poison the soil.


----------



## SlackAli (May 17, 2005)

Let this tree grow and flourish One day, in the not too distant future, it could save mankind, and possibly even women.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I believe Wacor is on the right track. They key is to apply the herbicide into the cambium layer off the tree. On a eucalyptus tree the cambium layer is located near the outer circumference of the tree, just under the bark. Drill a series of holes (2-3 iches apart) in the cambium layer all the way aroung the stump using a 5/16" or larger drill bit. Fill each hole with something like Roundup Pro herbicide. Or you can simply cover the stump with a heavy weather proof tarp and starve it to death . Check out THIS link.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I usually walk up to the tree and say "say your prayers tree". Then I pull out the hog leg and blow it's bark and leaves off.

OK so some trees ignore me, but I get a kick out of the quaking aspens.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Skivvywaver said:


> I usually walk up to the tree and say "say your prayers tree". Then I pull out the hog leg and blow it's bark and leaves off.
> 
> OK so some trees ignore me, but I get a kick out of the quaking aspens.


ok, i give ya *******. 

What the devil is a "hog leg" ?? 

 
.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

wacor said:


> ok, i give ya *******.
> 
> What the devil is a "hog leg" ??
> 
> ...


 It is a large handgun.  .357 or better IMO. A 44 magnum is the ultimate hog leg.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Skivvywaver said:


> It is a large handgun.  .357 or better IMO. A 44 magnum is the ultimate hog leg.


that would NOT go over real well in my neighborhood. 

Even my son being on the fire department would not have enough pull to get me out of that one.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Skivvywaver said:


> It is a large handgun.  .357 or better IMO. A 44 magnum is the ultimate hog leg.


Here's your whimpy .44Mag next to a REAL revolver cartridge, the S&W .50 Cal.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Here's your whimpy .44Mag next to a REAL revolver cartridge, the S&W .50 Cal.


 That'll put your hands up a few when you pull the trigger.  Man, I'd like to shoot one just to feel the kick.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Not a one handed pistol for sure.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

*enters the thread wearing protective clothing and listening for flying bullets*

I asked the TSG gardeners for their advice, and one has offered this link, so far. Watch that space for more info (just scroll past the _saving plants_ bits  )... before you go blowing up yourself or the neighbourhood.  Hope you find a safe, inexpensive solution. :up:


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Skivvywaver said:


> I usually walk up to the tree and say "say your prayers tree". Then I pull out the hog leg and blow it's bark and leaves off.
> 
> OK so some trees ignore me, but I get a kick out of the quaking aspens.


 

I hug trees


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Blackmirror said:


> I hug trees


 Not me, the last time I got too close to a tree it had piss ants crawling up one side and poison ivy growing up the other. 

That is when I joined the kill the sneaky tree movement.  Trees just don't mess with me, I gotta chainsaw. :down:


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Well, here are a few suggestions, so far, Bandit. I'm thinking the manure one would work very well. :up:



Penny said:


> Hello MCQ.
> 
> I think you'll find that the only successfull way to deal with tree stumps is to have them pulled, or dug out. But here's a link to dealing with them. Hope it helps. I'm sure other gardeners will have stories about how they've coped with stumps.
> 
> http://www.organicgardening.org.uk/factsheets/gg11.php





Franca said:


> Tree Stump Removal Instructions





Eggy said:


> Eucalyptus can be a very weedy tree. Obviously it is still alive. So first, it needs to be cut flush to the ground if it isn't already, then this should work. I devised this method after struggling for years with one tree stump.
> 
> I thought about what happens in nature, and what happens in nature is rot, this simply speeds it up. Get a bag of manure, the higher the nitrogen content, the better, so for a live tree, chicken would be the best, Don't use aged, use fresher, as that will have a higher nitrogen content. Because the tree is alive, you want to "burn" it with the manure, once that is accomplished, it will begin to rot.
> 
> Cover the stump completely with manure, then keep it wet for the season. In the spring, it will be a crumbly consistency that can be spread, or planted in. It's amazing how well this works.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Just call a landscaping company, they'll probably use a stump grinder and remove it for $50.

At least that's all it cost to have my parents oak tree stump removed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have had stumps ground out, and good luck getting it done for $50! I paid $135 each for some that were about 15" in diameter.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I have had stumps ground out, and good luck getting it done for $50! I paid $135 each for some that were about 15" in diameter.


They wanted about $125 to do my tree which is about that size. I prefer the explosive or chemical solution when nobody is looking.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Personally, I like explosives, but I think my neighbors would hear it.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> I have had stumps ground out, and good luck getting it done for $50! I paid $135 each for some that were about 15" in diameter.


Hmm...guess I got a deal, as the stump that had to be ground out was two feet across and an oak, he only charged $50...and that's Canadian! It's just so much faster than chemicals or burning.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You got a hell of a deal!


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you Kilowatt and Carolyn! 

Welcome back, Gibble. :up:


----------



## lighthouse (May 6, 2002)

They're gonna fell quite a few trees where I live in the next few years. We've got an area of natural beauty about 50 Meters from our flats and they're going to destroy it for the sake of some development or other (like they have elsewhere in the town), and it's really sad, because there's this lovely little Glade you can just chill out in - erm - in slightly better UK weather than what we're having now of course - but then that's probably attributable to similar eco-destruction elsewhere on the Planet anyway!


----------



## lighthouse (May 6, 2002)

The amount of green spaces and Trees destroyed around here in the last few years is terrible really. Then everyone complains about flooding etc.

If you hack the lungs out of the Planet and cover everything in Concrete and Tar what do you expect?


----------



## dubie (Jul 26, 2007)

muratic acid avalable from any pool store . handle with care pour ouver stump will kill and rot stump out in short time . please be care full doing this ear safty glasses and good rubber gloves do not spill on yuorself . good luck.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

lighthouse said:


> The amount of green spaces and Trees destroyed around here in the last few years is terrible really. Then everyone complains about flooding etc.
> 
> If you hack the lungs out of the Planet and cover everything in Concrete and Tar what do you expect?


I understand your point.

One the other hand I grew up at a house with a very large yard and my grandparents had a bigger one next door. they had some huge oak, maple and walnut trees.  i dreaded the fall and having to rake leaves. 

So I absolutely hate trees. Unless they are on somebody else's property and their leaves won't get near my property.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

dubie said:


> muratic acid avalable from any pool store . handle with care pour ouver stump will kill and rot stump out in short time . please be care full doing this ear safty glasses and good rubber gloves do not spill on yuorself . good luck.


Thanks! :up:

Wacor, what's the name of the chemicals you were talking about?


lighthouse said:


> The amount of green spaces and Trees destroyed around here in the last few years is terrible really. Then everyone complains about flooding etc.


Opposite here. When we got here, it was a desert. Now, it's a forest. The only problem is that eucalypti require a lot of water. That's why we're replacing some of them with drought-resistant palms.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

BanditFlyer said:


> Thanks! :up:
> 
> Wacor, what's the name of the chemicals you were talking about?
> Opposite here. When we got here, it was a desert. Now, it's a forest. The only problem is that eucalypti require a lot of water. That's why we're replacing some of them with drought-resistant palms.


I forgot to look Bandit.

I will try to remember when i get to work on friday to check it out.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

wacor said:


> I forgot to look Bandit.
> 
> I will try to remember when i get to work on friday to check it out.


Thanks! :up:


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Bandit

Dupont Hyvar X-L

I think I paid about $70/gallon for it so it aint cheap


----------

